# Is my donkey pregnant?



## GoatRancher11 (Aug 1, 2012)

Guys,

I bought a Jenny June 3rd or so of last year, 2011.  She is the sweetest thing and definitely the family mascot.  She is guardian to my 22 goats and dang good one too.  She was exposed to 2 jacks for 6 weeks before I got her and I'm wondering if she is pregnant or not?  Her sides have bulged out at times it looks like to me and her stomach has been a different shape at times it appears.  The man who trimmed her feet about 2 weeks ago definitely thought she was pregnant.  She is not a "standard" or a "miniature"; she is 36 inches tall.  I've read up on the gestation period and it appears to be anywhere from 11-14 months.  With it being Aug. 1st, 14 months is here.  Is there any way one with a first foal could go that late into the pregnancy?

This would be her first foal and she is 5 1/2 years old.  It appears that she could be "making an udder" but I'm not sure?  Any advice or feedback would be good!  Thank you in advance for the answers.


----------



## chubbydog811 (Aug 1, 2012)

If she were already 14 months along, she would have a pretty good udder going already. That's really the only thing you can go by, short of having a vet ultrasound or just waiting it out!
I don't go by how big their bellies are, because they can lie just as much as goats!

Good luck


----------



## GoatRancher11 (Aug 2, 2012)

I hear ya.  I even read where having that first baby may only make an udder develop days before.......................daggone Google, you think everything is a possibility!  I still think it is possible but it is unlikey at this point and doubtful.


----------



## Bunnylady (Aug 2, 2012)

I believe that in donkeys, 36" or less is considered a miniature. I haven't ever owned a pregnant jenny, but I have watched quite a few of them foal out on Marestare. As I recall, when a mini donk is ready to foal, she looks nearly as wide as she is tall - you almost wonder how the poor little things can walk! 

Donkeys and mules are very efficient with their food. Many can get fat just on grass/ hay. I have a 34" miniature mule that people frequently look at and ask, "is she pregnant?" Well, I've had her for 5 years without a male equine on the place, so no, I don't think so!

Love those longears


----------



## GoatRancher11 (Aug 2, 2012)

They say 24 inch is a mini, 48 is a standard so we came up with our own name for the 36..............."Half As s"..........


----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady (Aug 2, 2012)




----------



## Bunnylady (Aug 2, 2012)

GoatRancher11 said:
			
		

> They say 24 inch is a mini, 48 is a standard so we came up with our own name for the 36..............."Half As s"..........


Who is "they"? My info came from the American Donkey and Mule Society, and the National Miniature Donkey Association. Even in Miniature horses, animals less than 24 inches tall are rare; many doubt the advisability of breeding a female of either species that stands less than 28". (btw, one of my favorite farms whose animals have been on Marestare is Half *** Acres - no joke!)


----------



## GoatRancher11 (Aug 8, 2012)

Bunnylady said:
			
		

> GoatRancher11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"they" are just some of the folks I've spoken with while trying to figure out what or whom to get a donkey from.  So I guess other owners of donkeys are "they."  I honestly don't know a lot about them.  It can work either way though, a 24 inch jack could have bred a 48 inch standard Jenny as well, bet that looked funny.  I've heard of Half a** acres myself, good name.  There is also one named Stubborn A** acres.  You can get real witty with donkeys!  They are definitely fun livestock.


----------



## Bunnylady (Aug 8, 2012)

This comes from the National Miniature Donkey Associations Breed Standard:

*Size
Maximum height of 36" at the withers measured at 3 years has already been established by the Miniature Donkey Registry. A minimum height of 30" is strongly recommended by NMDA.
While most of an individual's mature height is attained during its first year, an individual is not considered mature in height and strength of bone until three years.
Rationale:
A minimum height has not yet been determined, but a recommendation has been made to prevent loss of potential reproductive fitness including foaling difficulties. Small size may also adversely effect conformation and b a l a n c e .*



The average height for miniature donkeys is 32" - 34". I'm not sure a 24" donkey exists that isn't a dwarf.  

Some miniature horse people seem to be trying to see just how small they can go, and still have an animal that looks pretty much like a horse. The smallest miniature horses weigh only a little more than 100 lbs, and are cute but pretty much useless as far as doing any kind of work is concerned. Miniature donkey breeders are trying to produce a small animal, but are trying to preserve the functionality of the animal. They want a sturdy little animal that can still pull or carry (within reason, of course), and think that would be lost if the focus was just on size.


----------



## GoldBarRanch (Jan 21, 2013)

I have a mini donkey she was with my Jack for 3 months thought for sure she was pregnant . Its been 14 months now and NOTHING :lol Guess whos going on a diet !


----------



## GoldBarRanch (Jan 21, 2013)

GoldBarRanch said:
			
		

> I have a mini donkey she was with my Jack for 3 months thought for sure she was pregnant . Its been 14 months now and NOTHING :lol Guess whos going on a diet !
> Her belly was buldging long ways not round like a fat hay belly.
> But of cousre I was giving her more to eat thinking she was pregnant after the 3rd month.
> GRRRR she fooled me !
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/6800_dsc00040.jpg


----------



## DellD (Mar 26, 2013)

GoldBarRanch said:
			
		

> I have a mini donkey she was with my Jack for 3 months thought for sure she was pregnant . Its been 14 months now and NOTHING :lol Guess whos going on a diet !
> 
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/6800_dsc00040.jpg


I understand that in the show ring a 36" miniature Donkey is a class B


----------



## Chebird (Jul 22, 2020)

Was she pregnant?


----------

